# accessory wire has no volts?



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so i went to install my new headunit. i removed the premium alpine factory stereo.

i hooked up the black for ground, i found 2 red wires with a constant 12volts.

when i put the key in, one drops down to 4 volts, turn the key back into the accessory position, it stays at 4 volts.

so i used the one that did not drop as my constant power, but is this other wire my accessory wire or no?

none of the other wires get any kind of voltage. but this one gets 12 volts all the time? doesnt that mean my radio be on 24/7? and it drops to 4 volts when key goes into accessory position?

ive never had this problem before, and im not sure if it has something to do with the premium alpine system or what.

what are my options, does the 4 volts turn back up to 12 volts when the stereo is installed


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

What vehicle?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

mitsubishi raider 2006 crew cab premium alpine system
aka dodge dakota

ive looked up lots of wiring diagrams and adapters, they all say stuff like, red/white is the accessory, or blue is. problem is, i only have 2 red/black, no blue, no red/white.


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

You're in luck I work for Dodge. I'll look up the wiring and get back to you.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet sounds good, but im not sure if the alpine system in the mitsubishi raider is the same as the i think infinity in the dodge dakota.

its worth a shot though


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

There is no accessory wire the red/blacks are both fused B+. The radio is turned on by a bus message. It funny that one of the red/blacks drops to 4 volts they are the same circuit.


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dodge uses both Infinity and Alpine systems depending on the vehicle. I'm pretty sure all the head units are Alpine.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so i just use both red/black wires for constant and accessory?

ya my dad was so confused why it droped to 4 volts, and ONLY when i put the key in, and i didnt even have to turn the key any direction. just placing it in the slot did it.


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

The red/blacks both come from the same fuse and splice off into 2 wires in the harness. I think PAC make a kit to put a radio in these. You could find a switched power in the dash and jump off it to turn the radio on. It's not in the radio connector. Maybe off a switched power outlet.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im using an amp to power my front components, and an amp to power the sub. so i dont really need a harness. which i guess i could use it and cut off what i dont need.

can i use one of the red/blacks for accessory but turn off the head unit when i get out? or will it still drain battery?

whats the easiest, or fastest way to get past this? i already have my dash all apart, no stereo. really dont want to wait days on a harness to arrive.


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Use the red black for your constant power and find a switched power for the red wire in your radio harness.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks so much for ur help


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

could i use "Dash Light Dimmer/Illumination" wire as the power switch? turn it on and it should power everything up?


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

You want something that is off when the key is off you don't what to forget and kill your battery. Grab the wires to the power outlet make sure its a switched source and use that. Or any other key switched circuit.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> could i use "Dash Light Dimmer/Illumination" wire as the power switch? turn it on and it should power everything up?


NO as that is NOT the accesory wire...You have already been told twice what to do, there is NO acc wire behind the radio as alot of newer vehicles use a canbus wire to send a message to the radio to turn on, SOoooooo just run your wire either to the fuse box OR to the ignition harness and grab either an ignition OR an accesory wire...Make sure yoiu fuse the wire though


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> NO as that is NOT the accesory wire...You have already been told twice what to do, there is NO acc wire behind the radio as alot of newer vehicles use a canbus wire to send a message to the radio to turn on, SOoooooo just run your wire either to the fuse box OR to the ignition harness and grab either an ignition OR an accesory wire...Make sure yoiu fuse the wire though


ur a little late and a little rude.

ive never done a head unit install, so its not unreasonable that i dont know everything.

and yes its not an accessory wire, but it could easily be used as one. i wouldnt forget because i have my fog lights turning on when the dimmer is on which when i get out and see oh hey lights still on, turn them off, head unit is off. thanks!


----------



## Mopar3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you get everything squared away??


----------

